# Xbox 360 questions...



## xyoursweet666x (Jan 1, 2009)

my xbox got rrod, so i fixed the rrod and i put a fan on the heatsink inside, then on the other heatsink a friend told me to place a thin pieace of cardboard on it and lighty tape it to the heat sink so the hot air well pass thru the cardboard making it slighty cooler when it passes thru, is this true? is it safe to do this, ive had it on the xbox for a little while and its running fine. also i have a extra xbox 360 dvd drive, could i hook this up to my pc and use it for anything at all, like backing up games or anytrhing? thanks again


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Lets see put something flamable in a box that is well documented for over heating and starting fires. Carboad in XBox360 = Burned down house.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

''Rubish'' ,that makes 0 sense ,if you think about it ,you would be restricting air flow to the heat sink because heat sinks aluminum fines need space for the heat to combine with the hot air passing off it and then pass threw the machine ,wont matter where you place the card board it will be useless unless it's magical. 

Just buy a more powerful fan ,if you want to do it your self ,do it the right way buy taking a old hair dryer fan and a powerful charger that will make enough current to push the fan harder than all fans in your xbox combined. Iv done this many times with high end amps on steroids that didn't have fans ,it dose make a difference and also makes a difference in dust.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've never heard of putting cardboard on the heatsink. I have heard of getting some additional washers to attach to it though. I'm pretty sure there are a number of guides for doing this online.


----------



## rimzan (Sep 18, 2003)

google it you'll get lot of answers


----------



## ITDave (May 19, 2009)

it is common sense not to put cardboard near a hot fan you are right lawson_jl its= burn house down = no xbox =


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd be pretty astonished if you could get cardboard hot enough with a processor to actually burn!


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

wiley8425 said:


> I've never heard of putting cardboard on the heatsink. I have heard of getting some additional washers to attach to it though. I'm pretty sure there are a number of guides for doing this online.


That's a good idea ,i can see how this would work but i would use the same material as the heatsink or else a heavier metal like steel or what ever washers are made from will take much longer to cool and wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## sonic_knx (Jul 15, 2009)

Putting cardboard over the heatsink will not burn down your house. The Xbox has an internal thermometer that will keep it from running if it gets too hot.


----------



## reidinho (Nov 6, 2008)

believe me the xbox would still overheat and f*ck itself up...ive gone through 4 xbox red light failures because of overheating... if it does have an iinternal thermometer it doesnt work in most of them...

I would suggest that you do put cardboard in it, then it'll burn you rhouse down and claim a new one on the insurance


----------



## sonic_knx (Jul 15, 2009)

Either way it will still cut the power before combustion.


----------



## reidinho (Nov 6, 2008)

well whatever happens the xbox would be humped, your warranty void and something as little as a spark could set that bad boy off... then you could have a smokey xbox glaze on your dinner 

Seriously though, a slight spark and warm/hot cardboard would pose a serious fire risk and depending what the plastic around the system is (i really cant be arsed looking it up) you could get some toxic fumes coming from it which would kill you before the fire would... Common sense really. My advice, take the thing in to get repaired and don't risk a disaster over a few quid, or buy an arcade and slot your hdd into it, sell the old one on ebay for parts and probably only be down about 60 quid...


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

do some research ,you can do better than that and void the warranty return it broken with out anybody knowing you did anything to it.


----------



## sonic_knx (Jul 15, 2009)

I can do that. You just run a lighter back and forth on the warranty sticker (fast enough as not to burn it) and the sticker will become stiff and easy to remove without destroying it.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

ebay has em ,but it would be better to do it your self with a hair dryer 
I hate xbox but I was just thinking about something since were on the subject of warranty's

so as long as you don't remove the sticker to mod it's OK

So does the mean i can drill a big gaping hole on the side of the thing as long as i don't remove the stick i should be able to return it?


----------



## reidinho (Nov 6, 2008)

it depends how they define it. If they have small print, which they probably do they will probably have something along the lines of any attempts to modify the console will void the warranty. Now i really cant be arsed looking it up...

I didnt know about the sticker on ebay but thats good to know. Aff i just cant be arsed doing anything...


----------

